# Laser distance finder anyone?



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I use the Hilti to do crown and base all the time.Works like a charm.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I have the Bosch and it is extremely accurate, as far as I can tell the only reason they say +/- 1/16 is in case the measurement is close to dead on 1/32 so it could go either way. Bosch is also nice for measuring square footages of rectangles and triangles which I don't think the Hilti does(not completely sure). Not familiar with any of the other brands.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, it looks like I am gonna have to pick one up, this money is burning a hole in my pocket! :laughing: I have narrowed it to the Disto, Stabila, or the Bosch. I think what ever I get I will have to check the first few measurements with the tape just to be sure though.



Dave


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Double-A said:


> Disto brand I believe... no "r" in there.
> 
> Its Disto when your sober and Distro when you had a few


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Double-A said:
> 
> 
> > Disto brand I believe... no "r" in there.
> ...


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw the Bosch for the first time at Lowes yesterday. It will not work as far as some of the others, but at half the price it seems right on par. It is also about half the size. For the type of work I do, I don't need to measure over 100' in a straight line. This seems like it would be a real time saver for crown, base, box beams, etc. If my local tool store has it, I think I will pick it up during their next sale.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Quiglag said:


> I saw the Bosch for the first time at Lowes yesterday. It will not work as far as some of the others, but at half the price it seems right on par. It is also about half the size. For the type of work I do, I don't need to measure over 100' in a straight line. This seems like it would be a real time saver for crown, base, box beams, etc. If my local tool store has it, I think I will pick it up during their next sale.



I never saw the bosch at lowes before, but then again I really never looked real hard. I will have to check that out, I like being able to hold and check out something before I buy it.


Dave


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Double-A said:
> 
> 
> > Disto brand I believe... no "r" in there.
> ...


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I use the Disto. It does everything I want to do and is preety accurate. I use it to measure for estimating purposes. The only thing I do not like is outside. If the sun is shining too much I can not see it.

Or maybe it was the distro last night!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cadanywhere (Jul 25, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Hey guys I was looking at picking up one of those laser distance finders. Does anyone have any experience with them? Any recomendations? I am trying to decide between the Bosch DLR165K or the Stabila LE50. The sabila is double the price is it just the name or you think its really better? What about the Hilti?
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


I find the Hilti PD38 or above is the best you can get, very accurate within 1.5mm over 200 metres, there is another thread on Laser Measures where I have put some more information.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Had a carpet man in on Thursday, and he used a Leica brand one. I asked him how accurate it was, because it looked expensive. He just shrugged, looked at it, and says, "accurate enough for what I need it for".


----------



## cadanywhere (Jul 25, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> the hilti one is spot on never had an issue with it.


Yes it is, they are far more accurate now adays than they were when they were first introduced, it is a bit like using an ultrasonic measure now compared to a modern laser measure, there is not comparison at all. The laser measures are now very accurate. So much so that we are now using them on Scene of Crimes sites, where accuracy is paramount.

Of course it all depends on the user, but isn't it also so with the basic tape measure. In the hands of someone who doesn't have a clue, both are as dangerous :whistling


----------



## cadanywhere (Jul 25, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Well, it looks like I am gonna have to pick one up, this money is burning a hole in my pocket! :laughing: I have narrowed it to the Disto, Stabila, or the Bosch. I think what ever I get I will have to check the first few measurements with the tape just to be sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Dave what is it you are wanting to use one for, the job makes a difference, its horses for courses, no use buyig an interior laser measure if you want it predominantly for exteriior use.


----------



## cadanywhere (Jul 25, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Had a carpet man in on Thursday, and he used a Leica brand one. I asked him how accurate it was, because it looked expensive. He just shrugged, looked at it, and says, "accurate enough for what I need it for".


The Leica Distos are very accurate, if he was just doing internal works, carpet, flooring etc then a A2 will do no problem, it is for interior use and has range of 60metres, accuracy ± 1.5mm. For exterior work the A3 or D3 upwards are the ones to use.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

cadanywhere said:


> The Leica Distos are very accurate, if he was just doing internal works, carpet, flooring etc then a A2 will do no problem, it is for interior use and has range of 60metres, accuracy ± 1.5mm. For exterior work the A3 or D3 upwards are the ones to use.


A Buddy of mine just started to market these on his site. He had a guy come out and do some demostrations on them and was very impressed. He sells the CST Berger and David White laser lines as well. He told me the Leica was way better.

He just put this line up so if your intersted his name is Greg and I am sure he will beat about any price you find because he needs to move them since he is a new distributor. 866-548-6657 is his number. his site is protoolsexpress.com but he only has the line pictured, and not actually up yet. If you call tell him his Rogaine supplier JJ told ya to call :laughing:

JJ


----------



## cadanywhere (Jul 25, 2008)

aikencolon said:


> A Buddy of mine just started to market these on his site. He had a guy come out and do some demostrations on them and was very impressed. He sells the CST Berger and David White laser lines as well. He told me the Leica was way better.
> 
> He just put this line up so if your intersted his name is Greg and I am sure he will beat about any price you find because he needs to move them since he is a new distributor. 866-548-6657 is his number. his site is protoolsexpress.com but he only has the line pictured, and not actually up yet. If you call tell him his Rogaine supplier JJ told ya to call :laughing:
> 
> JJ



I know the CST and David White lasers too, the Leica are much better, by far, always have been. Thanks I will bookmark his site and refer to it again.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I bought the stabila $20 unit. It seems to be close. Within an inch. Which for doing rough measurements for an estimate it is all I need. Besides for $20 who cares if it sucked. It came in handy measureing for a basement remodel when it was full of boxes.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

cadanywhere said:


> I know the CST and David White lasers too, the Leica are much better, by far, always have been. Thanks I will bookmark his site and refer to it again.


For some odd reason the CST/Berger and David White stuff looks awfully close to the Stanley Precision Measurment line :shutup: :whistling

JJ


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I was able to pick up the Bosch DLR165K at a local tool sale for $99. All this week I have been using it to measure for some pre-finished oak baseboard. It has been absolutely flawless. The oak base only comes in 10' lengths, but the laser will really shine the next time I install some 16' MDF

The only problem I have with it, is the fact that it doesn't measure in only inches. What I mean is, it measures in feet and inches. Still well worth it.


----------



## cadanywhere (Jul 25, 2008)

aikencolon said:


> For some odd reason the CST/Berger and David White stuff looks awfully close to the Stanley Precision Measurment line :shutup: :whistling
> 
> JJ



LOL thats because Stanley own David White and CST/Berger and they are all made in the same factory , but don't tell anyone :whistling


----------

